# 4 plastic bags, lots of rotten food and several wads of aluminum foil



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Oh no! That must have been scary! Reminds me that I need to get a new bottle on hand. Haven't had to use it (yet) but I imagine that sometime I will need to.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Question- How do you get them to drink H2O2??


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You don't. You use a turkey baster, which also helps you to know how much you're giving them.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am glad that all seems to be fine but I have to interject a word (or two) here.
Unless you are POSITIVE that you know what your dog ate and it was only SOFT items NEVER EVER give hydrogen peroxide. It can do far WORSE damage coming back up if it is hard, rough edged items, then allowing it to pass through the other end.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope Brook is okay. Brook is very creative, adventurous and very motivated to find things that he thinks are good to eat.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

How much H2O2 do you give them? I have 2 dogs and a pup on the way so I figure that would be a good thing to know.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

This is an Exacta-Med Dispenser used for oral medicines. It holds 2 teaspoons of liquid.

I would suggest asking your vet for the dosage he/she would suggest. 

I had to use it once for a young labrador who decided that a piece of a ripped up toy should be consumed. The lab was about 40 pounds at the time and at the time the vet suggested 2 teaspoons and wait for about 10 minutes. If it didn't work do it again. Which I had to do. So for this individual dog I needed 4 teaspoons.


----------



## go4thegold (Dec 25, 2008)

My Gracie thinks hydrogen peroxide is a treat! Once she ate half a bar of Irish Spring, and I called the vet who who suggested inducing vomiting with H2O2. After three doses, she still hadn't thrown up, but when I brought out the full syringe, she did a "sit pretty" like she would for a cookie. But then again, she seemed to thoroughly enjoy the Irish Spring, too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Praying Brooks is ok and what AMBIKAGR wrote is VERY IMPT. for everyone to read!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Ignutah
> 
> Praying Brooks is ok


Brooks is perfectly fine...but I was not later yesterday. 
I went outside and cleaned up the stuff Brooks vomited up, got it all into a plastic bag and threw it away. I had Brooks on the back porch (opens to the back patio which leads to the back garage door-which I made sure was closed) in case he was going to throw up again.
I went inside and my husband came home from work a few minutes later so I told him about the whole ordeal saying we have to be sure to get all that trash to the dump ASAP, and until then make very sure Brooks has no access to the garage. 
Does my husband at that point tell me that he left the garage door open after he got home? No. I go out in a bit to check on Brooks, and he is not on the porch, and I see the garage door is open......and you guessed it Brooks has gone back into the garage, has knocked over the trash can, has gotten the plastic bag that I put the vomited up plastic bags etc into and he is eating all of it again.
Really and truly, I just about lost it. I had to re-administer hydrogen peroxide, and Brooks again vomited up a plastic bag.
Today all the trash went to the dump and all garage doors have been kept closed.


----------

